# Best vape juice bottles - Poll only



## antonherbst

Good day Forum members.

After a very funny experience by one of the forumites this morning it made me think. 

In your arsenal of juice bottles, what have you found to be the best at:

Ease of use? easy to open, close, clean and all that jazz.
Type of juice delivery? glass pipets, unicorn tips or the soft eye dropper style tips
Bottle? glass, hard plastic or the soft plastics
Size? What do you prefer 10ml, 30ml or the large 100ml
Shape? does the shape matter to you
This is just out of interest that I am doing this poll and comments are welcome. I think the vendors can learn from this and give us as the community what we want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Good old cheap dropper bottles:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Stosta

Yeah I'm all for HDPE (or whatever the acronym is for those) bottles.

Glass breaks and PET is unnecessarily annoying to deal with!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

For my DIY'ing I steep in a 100ml glass bottle and then decant into 30ml soft eye dropper/HDPE type bottles. For juice I buy, I prefer chubby gorilla types

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

While there are a lot of fancy and good looking bottles around the best one by a country mile from a practicality point of view is this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Good old 50 or 100 ml soft plastic bottle from plastic place with a dripper tip, easy, real easy. Use for my DIY attempts and decanting the ones I still buy for "pudding" purposes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia

I have to say that through all my varieties of bottles I brought in from chine. Opus juice's bottles are just amazing. That and proper soft Unicorns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

For long steep: dark glass (blue and amber works great). For SnV and going out : HDPE dripper bottle is the best.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

.Bump.


----------



## Hooked

Anything goes so long as it's soft plastic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaping is supposed to be a relaxing, enjoyable experience, not a ranting 'n raving nightmare. Is it really necessary to have child-proof bottles? A responsible vaper will not leave bottles in a place which is accessible to children, even if the tops are child-proof. An irresponsible vaper probably wouldn't put the lid on properly anyway, rendering the child-proof bottle null and void.

There ARE user-friendly bottles available. and I truly hope that the vendors take heed of the bottle in this pic - it's the best bottle I've ever encountered. It's made of soft plastic with a thin nozzle and, because the bottle itself is thin and light, it's easy to carry around when you're on-the-go. For this reason a 30ml bottle is the best size, but oh, how I wish that manufacturers would have sample packs of 10ml bottles available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stillwaters

No matter how responsible a person may be, children have a gift of being able to get hold of those things you want kept out of their hands the most. Child - proof caps are the safest way to go, but making something adult proof could be a little problematic

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Reading this thread I am beginning to doubt my understanding. Time for a stupid question.
From Left to Right: Witches had, Dropper, Unicorn?


Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Reading this thread I am beginning to doubt my understanding. Time for a stupid question.
> From Left to Right: Witches had, Dropper, Unicorn?
> View attachment 114177
> 
> Regards



Witches hat, Dropper and Needle - I think on the last one. The rest you all had right. I didn't include the needle as i didn't think of it. Sorry guys


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> Witches hat, Dropper and Needle - I think on the last one. The rest you all had right. I didn't include the needle as i didn't think of it. Sorry guys


Thanks Anton, but what exactly doe a Unicorn look like then? I really never encountered one. Seen pics with the lid on but whats underneath I do not know. The bottle on the right in my picture also gives a struggle to open so from the other "Help" thread I thought they were the same underneath the cap.


----------



## Room Fogger

Poor photo, but this is what I know as a uniform, works great for taking a little of a lot of juices when traveling light. @ raindance, hope this helps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Poor photo, but this is what I know as a uniform, works great for taking a little of a lot of juices when traveling light. @ raindance, hope this helps


Much appreciated @Room Fogger. Now I feel really silly, I actually have one of those. Bought 30ml KoKoMo last week and it came in what I now know is a Unicorn Bottle! LOL.

I love this forum!

Thanks & Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Tips should not be bigger than the normal size because that just doesn't work so manufacturers should do tests on RDTA's and RTA's to make sure they work universally in various filling ports..

Newer bottles have issues with leakage or caps that are too difficult to open and juice makers always have solutions to "fix" it.. I think they should get that sorted with the bottle manufacturers and make sure that all the issues are resolved before it is sold.. Child-proof is great as long as it is perfected..

One more thing, it would be great to keep bottles to a certain maximum height as some of the odd ones that are too pointy and tall don't fit in some standard draws and shelves..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mr. B

This is probably an unpopular opinion but my personal preference is a glass dropper bottle. Yes those are annoying when filling a tank but I exclusively use drippers these days and its easier to gauge how much juice I'm dripping with those. And yes I am too lazy to take the top caps off my drippers to drip lol

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

ivc_mixer said:


> For my DIY'ing I steep in a 100ml glass bottle and then decant into 30ml soft eye dropper/HDPE type bottles. For juice I buy, I prefer chubby gorilla types



When I DIY I mix in glass honey jars and decent into 30ml glass dropper bottles

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer

Mr. B said:


> When I DIY I mix in glass honey jars and decent into 30ml glass dropper bottles



I use these from Blckvapour. I find that the darker bottles help that my liquid, due to the nicotine, does not get all that dark. The see through glass bottles let in too much sunlight, even if they are in a cupboard, and the liquid gets dark very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Thanks Anton, but what exactly doe a Unicorn look like then? I really never encountered one. Seen pics with the lid on but whats underneath I do not know. The bottle on the right in my picture also gives a struggle to open so from the other "Help" thread I thought they were the same underneath the cap.



Sorry for me not replying soon enough but i see @Room Fogger answered your question. The wonder of this forum is I learn something new every day and so we all learn new tips.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

ivc_mixer said:


> I use these from Blckvapour. I find that the darker bottles help that my liquid, due to the nicotine, does not get all that dark. The see through glass bottles let in too much sunlight, even if they are in a cupboard, and the liquid gets dark very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 114193


Good point. I'd use these if I mixed 100ml per recipe, but unfortunately I normally mix 200ml and I'm too lazy to spilt them lol. Plus the honey jars are work great because I use a milk frother to stir my juice

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

@Mr. B squonking is the lazy man's best friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

M5000 said:


> @Mr. B squonking is the lazy man's best friend


I tried squonking. I got the pulse 3 weeks ago but its too "underpowered" for me... I vape between 110 and 120 watts and to achieve that I need a 0.1 ohm coil which will work but the battery dies too quickly... Maybe a dual battery squonker will work for me?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer

Mr. B said:


> unfortunately I normally mix 200ml



I have some recipes I like so much, I mix them in 500ml bottles. Lasts a while  I got them from Westpack.


----------



## M5000

Mr. B said:


> I tried squonking. I got the pulse 3 weeks ago but its too "underpowered" for me... I vape between 110 and 120 watts and to achieve that I need a 0.1 ohm coil which will work but the battery dies too quickly... Maybe a dual battery squonker will work for me?



I find glass bottles to be messy especially when the tip is too big for a fill port. 

Halcyon DNA200! I use 20700 batts on Pulse, excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morph699

You missing the Witch's hat plastic bottles, those are my fav. they fit my tank perfectly as its a top fill.


----------



## Mr. B

Morph699 said:


> You missing the Witch's hat plastic bottles, those are my fav. they fit my tank perfectly as its a top fill.


When I had a Theorem those were perfect! No other bottle I had could reach the fill port

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> Sorry for me not replying soon enough but i see @Room Fogger answered your question. The wonder of this forum is I learn something new every day and so we all learn new tips.


No pun intended eh?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

See Unicorn, me and autocorrect. @Raindance


Sash said:


> No pun intended eh?


My nickname from my sons, things can get a bit hazy when I enjoy myself a lot! And that is most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> No pun intended eh?



As far as my sarcastic pc units goes it does not compute to issue puns on this forum.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bizkuit

Good old 50ml & 100ml Droppers from Westpack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Anyone carrying special bottles like the following?

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/GeekVape-GBOX-Flask-Liquid-Dispenser.html

Saw this last night, but confusion out there as to whether this just carries 8ml or 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> Anyone carrying special bottles like the following?
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/GeekVape-GBOX-Flask-Liquid-Dispenser.html
> 
> Saw this last night, but confusion out there as to whether this just carries 8ml or 30ml.


@SinnerG , looks like it's just 8ml, so one squonk bottle. Looks great though, maybe they will make it bigger at some stage or the other. Especially for the more thirsty tanks!


----------



## SinnerG

I ordered a Innokin UCan2 early in November. Will see what it's like when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> I ordered a Innokin UCan2 early in November. Will see what it's like when it arrives.


Look like it can be good, always nice to be able to carry some spare juice around without it leaking


----------



## Spyro

I'm going to reply to this from actual experience running a small time vape juice retail store, in the past.

Unicorn bottles sell. Full stop. No questions asked. 95% of my customers back then would choose based on the bottle look/ label.
I'd rather carry a pretty juice bottle around which leans me towards these again.

Witch hats leak, don't smaak them.
Unicorns can be hard as hell. Spend a lot of effort finding soft ones.
Cheap unicorn bottles can be prone to shooting their 'heads' out and dumping the entire juice content onto your mod.
Glass droppers were my least favourite of all but when I ran the same poll I had them come out on top with 54%

HDPE Bottles are also great but I found transparent ones sell faster.

I carry a 60ml soft Unicorn with me when I go out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tanja

I use normal plastic dropper bottles in 30ml, 50ml and 100ml... 

I hate glass dripper bottles... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> I use normal plastic dropper bottles in 30ml, 50ml and 100ml...
> 
> I hate glass dripper bottles...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Don't forget the 20ml bottles ... that you think are 30ml bottles! That always makes things interesting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

Would it be possible for people to post links to where we can purchase good bottles locally? As a beginner it's a little tough trying to figure out what is worthwhile.

I've been looking at these unicorn bottles and I see you get 2 different tip inserts. One just inserts into the opening, and another inserts into the opening and also has an outer cap. Seems more secure than just the insert.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooky

These are my favorites


----------



## SinnerG

Thanks. Will look on sites other than FT though since FT even consider bottles as vape gear and won't ship to SA.


----------



## Sir Vape

Still love my traditional glass 30mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

SinnerG said:


> Would it be possible for people to post links to where we can purchase good bottles locally? As a beginner it's a little tough trying to figure out what is worthwhile.
> 
> I've been looking at these unicorn bottles and I see you get 2 different tip inserts. One just inserts into the opening, and another inserts into the opening and also has an outer cap. Seems more secure than just the insert.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I buy mine from Www.bonpak.co.za ... they supply to westpack... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Tanja said:


> I buy mine from Www.bonpak.co.za ... they supply to westpack...



Thank you for that. Last time in Westpack, I couldn't find a single 50 or 100ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/equipment-1/

Decent bottle prices as long as you aren't going to sell. These are mediocre bulk-buy prices.
My personal opinion is to dodge the concentrate range in it's entirety.


----------



## Pixstar

Room Fogger said:


> @SinnerG , looks like it's just 8ml, so one squonk bottle. Looks great though, maybe they will make it bigger at some stage or the other. Especially for the more thirsty tanks!


It's a 30ml, have seen it on 3 or 4 YouTube reviewer vlogs. Works great from what I've seen and the reviewers seem to like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Pixstar said:


> It's a 30ml, have seen it on 3 or 4 YouTube reviewer vlogs. Works great from what I've seen and the reviewers seem to like them.


Looks great, may have to see if something like this is available locally, would make travel easier  Thanks for the clarification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great, may have to see if something like this is available locally, would make travel easier  Thanks for the clarification


Yeah it does look great and I have ni doubt it will be available here shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Similar price to the ucan2 I ordered at around R350-R400. Hope I get my ucan2 and other stuff someday.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Bump on a wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Sash

I will go with the glass bottles still. I know they not the most convenient but I just trust them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> I will go with the glass bottles still. I know they not the most convenient but I just trust them



Trust them for what? I know your a mix master so what makes glass better in your opinion?


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> Trust them for what? I know your a mix master so what makes glass better in your opinion?


I trust it because it does not react with plastic and for some odd reason it feels fresher. On a darker glass you dont get as much light influence.
Of course I have no scientific proof of this but I am just speaking from personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Sash said:


> I trust it because it does not react with plastic and for some odd reason it feels fresher. On a darker glass you dont get as much light influence.
> Of course I have no scientific proof of this but I am just speaking from personal preference.


Coca Cola in a glass bottle is better than in the plastic bottle or can. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

SinnerG said:


> Coca Cola in a glass bottle is better than in the plastic bottle or can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



And so is beer. But a plastic coke bottle is better in the car than a glas beer bottle cause the cops wouldnt have problems with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sash

SinnerG said:


> Coca Cola in a glass bottle is better than in the plastic bottle or can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Now you're talking my language. So now I have to get some


----------



## antonherbst

Sunday night bump


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Sunday night bump



Thanks @antonherbst 
Can you just refresh me again what the difference is between the unicorn tip and the eye dropper tip


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> Can you just refresh me again what the difference is between the unicorn tip and the eye dropper tip



Left is eye dropper 
and right is the unicorn bottle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Anton!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Soft plastic is without doubt the preferred type of plastic at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Definitely a gorilla or unicorn bottle. Had a bad experience with a glass bottle with an eye dropper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I prefer the glass bottles, because they're easy to re-use. I've ordered some with a narrow pipette from Sir Vape and I suspect I'm going to like those a lot for refilling the tanks on the Pico and EGO AIO ECO @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

There is something about each type that I love and hate, so here goes.

Unicorn bottle - Have had two pop their lids (not the cap, the dripper thing that goes into the bottle) while filling and the resulting mess is terrible. But the plus side for them is the ease of use when you use the chubby styled ones due to the wide opening and thus it is much easier when mixing. As such, this is my current favourite. However do not try and steam-sterilise these, learnt the hard way that they crumple like a beer can in Andre The Giant's hands (30 brand new bottles, gone), rather use Milton or such.

Eye dropper bottles - My only dislike of these is the small opening which is a pain during mixing time, especially if you have a 100ml bottle and you need to add VG. Add it via syringe and you need to refill the syringe a couple of times and your fingers start getting cramps due to how hard you need to depress it. Add it free-hand, which is my preferred method, and you stand the chance of messing when you do not do it 100% accurately or even if you do get it right, air bubbles form very quickly and then it's another right mess again. Due to these frustrations I try and avoid these bottles, however when it comes to 10ml bottles, they're the only ones to use. So for that, 2nd favourite.

Glass bottles - There are 2 variants here, depending on size. If I mix 100ml or more of my favourite juice, then this is my number one choice as I use the normal brown bottles with screw cap. Let it steep and decant. Love it. Glass in my opinion steeps the best and my favourite juices require a decent steep time. Alas, when making testers I don't mix up 100ml or more (did it once, thought the juice was gonna be brilliant, so terribly wrong and resulting lots of concentrate wasted) so then it comes to the 30ml ones with the pipettes.... Love the bottles, passionate hate for pipettes. They are so sloooooww to refill my tank. Pull up juice, push into tank, pull up juice, push into tank, pull up juice, push into tank, pull up juice, push into tank... then I am only half way in filling. No, no, no, no no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

